# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن >  اختفاء (ورد)..

## معاذ ملحم

اختفاء (ورد).. جهود البحث متواصلة ومعلومات متوقعة قريبا 
 

اربد - نادر خطاطبه - دخلت حادثة اختفاء الطفل ورد الربابعة يومها الثامن صباح امس في وقت ما زالت فيه الاجهزة الامنية ومئات المتطوعين من قرى وبلدات محافظة اربد تبحث عن الطفل المفقود .
ووفق مصدر مسؤول في محافظة اربد رفض الافصاح عن اسمه ان دلائل اتصلت باختفاء احد اصحاب السوابق فترة اختفاء الطفل ربما تدل على حيثيات القضية .
وقال ذات المصدر ان الاليات التحقيقية اخذت منحى التحقيق مع جميع اصحاب السوابق في البلدة - جديتا - وغالبيتم يوقعون الاقامة الجبرية في المراكز الامنية الا ان تواري احدهم مدة تزامنت مع اختفاء الطفل تطلبت البحث عن الشخص المذكور الى ان تم الوصول اليه .
وتوقع ذات المصدر انه ربما في غضون 48 ساعة مستندا للتحقيقات ربما يعلن عن شيء متصل بالقضية .
وفيما تداولت بعض الاوساط الشعبية في لواء الكورة سلسلة اشاعات متصلة باختفاء الطفل رفض المصدر الربط بين من قبض عليه متخلفا عن التوقيع على الاقامة الجبرية مع القضية وتركها للتحقيقات الامنية .
الا ان مصدرا مسؤولا على صعيد المحافظة رفض الكشف عن اسمه اكد ان القضية ستحل في غضون وقت سريع لم يحدده لافتا الى ان التحقيقات اخذت منحى يوصل الى الكشف عن ابرز خيوطها .
وكان الطفل الربابعة وعمره خمس سنوات قد غادر منزله لشراء افطار العائلة التي تضم الى جانب والديه شقيقا اخر اسمه عبادة الا انه اختفى عن الانظار .
يشار ان الاجهزة الامنية وسعت نطاق بحثها عن الطفل حيث يشارك قرابة 300 عنصر من شرطة اقليم الشمال في تمشيط مختلف مناطق البلدة واحراشها تمهيدا للتوسع في عملية البحث لتشمل مختلف مناطق لواء الكورة .
وشاركت هيئات تطوعية من اندية وملتقيات وغيرها في تجنيد اعضائها للبحث عن الطفل لكن احدا منها لم يتوصل الى حل لغز اختفائه.

منقول عن جريدة الرأي


يا شباب ادعوا  انهم يلاقوا الطفل ورد  ويرجع سالم لأهله

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

يا حرام 
الله يستر
 :Eh S(2):

----------


## khaled aljonidee

الله يرجعه بالسلامه :Icon31:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

ان شاء الله يرجع الطفل لأهله 

ومشكوره يا ميسم  وياصديقي  خالد على المتابعه

----------


## keana

الله يرجعه بالسلامه والله بدي ابكي عليه
يا حرام

----------


## اصعب حب

الله يرجو لاهلو بالسلامة يا رب

احنا كلنا بنرفع الايدين وبندعي يا رب.

----------


## احمد العزايزة

اللله يرجعه لاهله بالسلامه ان شاء الله

----------


## saousana

ان شاء الله برجع سالم 
يا رب يكون بخير ويرجع سالم ياااااااااارب  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

نشالله بجهود نشامى الامن العام وشعبنا الغالي نشالله انهم يلاقوه يا رب . 
 :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## اجمل حب

الله يرجعة بالسلامة

----------


## دموع الورد

الله يعين اهله :Eh S(2): 

الله يرجعه بالسلامه

----------


## عُبادة

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## محمد العزام

الله يرجعه بالسلامة

----------


## حمص وفلافل

كثرت الظاهرة

----------


## زهره التوليب

الله يرجعه بالسلامه  :Eh S(2):

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

سمعت انه اليوم كان فيه تفتيش كثير على الباصات 

الله يرجعه سالم

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

الله يرجعة بالسلامة

----------


## mylife079

الله يرجعه بالسلامه

----------


## معاذ ملحم

ان شاء الله يرجع لأهله سالم يا رب

----------


## معاذ ملحم

البحث عن (ورد) جار والتحقيقات لم تتوصل لحقائق بعد




اربد - نادر خطاطبه - اطلقت جمعية حماية الاسرة والطفولة في اربد شعار ساعدوني في العثور على الطفل ورد عبر الشبكة العنكبوتية من خلال ارسال بريد الكتروني يتضمن صورة الطفل وهاتف والده لما يزيد عن 120 الف مرتبط معها على صعيد المملكة في وقت اكد فيه محافظ اربد علي الفايز ان الاجهزة الامنية ما زالت تحقق مع احد اصحاب السوابق الذي تزامن اختفائه مع فقدان الطفل 
ووفق الفايز ان ذات الشخص مطلوب امنيا على ذمة عدة قضايا ومطارد منذ فترة لكن التحقيق للان جار معه سواء في القضايا المدعى عليه فيها من مواطنين او قضية الطفل ورد .
وقال ان قضية الطفل باتت الشغل الشاغل للمحافظة ومختلف الاجهزة الامنية لحلها داعيا الى عدم اخذ الشائعات التي بدأت تطلق في ارجاء المحافظة حول القضية بعين الاعتبار .
وفيما دخلت قصة اختفاء الطفل ورد يومها العاشر راجت شائعات مفادها العثور على طفل ميتا في احدى مقابر البلدة واخرى العثور على طفل مشوه في احدى مناطق محافظة جرش وهو ما نفاه متصرف اللواء حسين البلاسمة الذي دعا الى عدم اطلاق شائعات تزيد من الام اسرة الطفل .
وحسب الفايز ان الشخص الذي اختفى عقب حادثة فقدان الطفل تم القاء القبض عليه وانه مطلوب بعدة قضايا بعضها لقسم حماية الاسرة لكن للان لم يثبت اي تورط له في حادثة اختفاء ورد .
وقال ان ذات الشخص ما زال موقوفا على ذمة التحقيق بالقضية وقضايا اخرى مدعى عليه فيها من اهالي البلدة رافضا الافصاح عن طبيعتها وما هيتها .
واعرب عن امله بالتوصل الى نتائج في هذا الشان موضحا ان القضية اخذت منحى اهتمام من مختلف الفعاليات في المحافظة مما يتطلب الوصول الى فك لغزها .
ووفق مصادر امنية ان الشخص المعتقل على خلافات مع ابناء عمومة والد الطفل ورد الا ان ذات المصدر رفض الربط بين القضيتين انتظارا الى نتائج التحقيق .
وتواصلت عمليات البحث عن الطفل لليوم العاشر على التوالي من خلال الاجهزة الامنية والدفاع المدني ومؤسسات المجتمع المدني والأندية والمتطوعين.
من جانبه قال رئيس جمعية حماية الاسرة والطفولة كاظم الكفيري ان الجمعية اطلقت حملة الكترونية للبحث عن الطفل من خلال ارسال 120 الف بريد الكتروني مستغلة تقنية المجموعات البريدية لدى الجمعية إضافة لمنتديات الإنترنت وشبكاتها الواسعة الانتشار. يشار ان قضية اختفاء الطفل حضيت باهتمام واسع على صعيد مختلف الجهات الرسمية والتطوعية التي بادر بعضها الى طباعة صورة له وتوزيعها في مناطق مخلتفة من المحافظة على امل الوصول الى حل لقصة اختفائه .

----------


## The Gentle Man

اسمعت خبر هلا وانا مروح 
من مصدر بيحكي انه صاحبتيتها جيران اهل الولد بيحكو 

 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 


انه الولد لقوه














بس للاسف مقطع
والله اعلم
هاي حسب سوالف بنات
ما بعرف صحه الخبر
طبعا تم ايجاده اليوم الصبح

----------


## باريسيا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:. 


اضطرت الأجهزة الأمنية في شرطة غرب اربد للاستعانة بالطائرات العمودية أمس للبحث عن الطفل ورد الربابعة المفقود منذ 11 يوما في بلدة جديتا بلواء الكورة في محافظة اربد، وفق محافظ اربد علي الفايز.
وقال الفايز إن "الطائرات العمودية قامت بتمشيط الغابات المحيطة بالتعاون مع حوالي 400 من إفراد الأمن العام"، مؤكدا انه "ولغاية الآن لم يتم العثور عليه، بالرغم من تمشيط المنطقة بشكل كامل".
وأشار الفايز   أنه "رغم التحقيق مع 3 أشخاص من البلدة، إضافة إلى أشخاص من خارجها الا انه لم تتوفر أي معلومة حول مصير الطفل ورد".
وأوضح الفايز انه "سيصار إلى استخدام جميع الطرق التي من شأنها العثور على الطفل"، مشيرا الى "استخدام الكلاب البوليسية المدربة، إضافة إلى قيام غطاسي الدفاع المدني بالبحث عن الطفل في آبار المياه داخل المنازل المجاورة لمنزل الطفل".
وأكد الفايز انه "لا يوجد في محافظة اربد ظاهرة ما يسمى بخطف الأطفال"، موضحا أن حادثة "اختفاء ورد تعتبر الأولى في المحافظة منذ سنين".
ويشهد لواء الكورة حركة استنفار امني واسعة بحثا عن ورد الذي خرج من منزله قبل 11 يوما من اجل شراء الحمص والخبز من المطعم الذي لا يبعد اكثر من 150 مترا عن منزله.
وقام أقرباء الطفل ورد بتوزيع ملصقات تحمل صوره على الباصات والسيارات، إضافة إلى توزيعها في الأماكن العامة والشوارع، دون عليها اسم الطفل وأرقام الهواتف، داعين من خلال تلك الملصقات أي شخص شاهد الطفل إلى إبلاغ أي مركز امني أو الاتصال بالأرقام المدونة على الملصقات.
بدوره، قال قائد امن إقليم الشمال العميد إبراهيم الشوبكي إن "مديريات الشرطة التابعة لقيادة إقليم الشمال وبالتعاون مع كافة مديريات الشرطة في المملكة تواصل عمليات البحث والتقصي وجمع المعلومات حول الحادثة".
ولفت إلى انه "تم إعادة مسح كافة المناطق المحيطة بمدينة اربد والأودية والمسطحات المائية والكهوف والمغاور والعبارات ومناهل تصريف مياه الأمطار والصرف الصحي"، مضيفا أن "أوصاف الطفل المفقود معممة على كافة الدوريات الراجلة والسيارة في مختلف مناطق المملكة".
 وأشار الى "ورود عدة إخباريات تفيد بتواجد الطفل الربابعة في أماكن مختلفة خارج المحافظة، الا انه تبين للأجهزة الأمنية بعد التحرك الى هذه المواقع أنها إخباريات غير صادقة".
ودعا العميد الشوبكي المواطنين إلى "تزويد الأجهزة الأمنية بكل ما لديهم من معلومات تفيد سير التحقيق بمصير الطفل الربابعة"، نافيا في ذات الوقت "ما تردد من إشاعات في الفترة الأخيرة من فقدان عدد من الأطفال في ظروف مشابهة، والأجهزة الأمنية تواصل عملها بجد واجتهاد بتوفير الأمن والأمان للمواطنين".
وأكد انه "لم يسجل لدى الأجهزة الأمنية في إقليم الشمال ومنذ اختفاء الطفل الربابعة أية حالات اختفاء لأطفال أو بالغين".
الى ذلك، تبنى المساعد الاول لرئيس مجلس النواب الدكتور نصار القيسي امس، حملة للبحث عن الطفل المفقود ورد عبد المجيد الربابعة بالتعاون مع الجهات المعنية، حسب ما ذكرت وكالة الانباء الاردنية "بترا".
وأضاف القيسي انه سيقوم عبر الحملة بتوزيع صور الطفل ورد في جميع المحافظات، وبخاصة اربد من خلال المدارس والجامعات والمحلات التجارية والمواقع الالكترونية كافة.
ودعا جميع ابناء الوطن الى المساهمة في الحملة الواسعة من اجل العثور على ورد.

----------


## معاذ ملحم

ان شاء الله يلاقوا ورد بأقرب وقت 


مشكوره يا باريسيا على مجهودك الكبير

----------


## معاذ ملحم

(الأمن) يستعين بالمروحيات بحثا عن الطفل (ورد)


 



اربد - نادر خطاطبه - استعانت الاجهزة الامنية بمروحياتها في مسح منطقة بلدة جديتا بحثا عن الطفل المفقود منذ 11 يوما وما زال الغموض يلف حادثة اختفائه في وقت اكد فيه محافظ اربد علي الفايز انه تم اعتقال ثلاثة اشخاص للتحقيق معهم حول الحادثة .
وشهدت البلدة يوم امس مظاهر امنية لافتة حيث انتشرت فيها قوات الدرك وعناصر من الشرطة زاد عددها على 400 عنصر تولت تمشيط غابات وسهول ووديان المنطقة دون التوصل الى اي نتيجة .
وقال الفايز:إن الاجهزة الامنية تجهد على جميع الصعد الممكنة التي ربما تقود الى كشف غموض القضية موضحا انه تم تجديد عملية البحث من خلال الكلاب البوليسية وعمليات الغطس في الابار خصوصا المنزلية المجاورة لمنزل الطفل .

----------


## keana

اه والله شفت  المدرعات طالعه نازله

ان شاء الله يارب يلاقوه
يا عمري والله حزنان عليه وع امه 
الله يكون بعونها

وفعلا اول مره بتصير هاي الحادثه بمنطقه اللواء

----------


## تحية عسكريه

الله يصبر اهله نشالله ما اطول الغيب يتلقا بهمة نشامى ونشميات الوطن من امن عام ودفاع مدني والشعب .  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31:

----------


## باريسيا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 





السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:. 




مع استمرار جهود الشرطة في البحث عن الطفل ورد ربابعة الذي يتزايد الاهتمامين الرسمي والشعبي بظروف فقدانه منذ احدعشر يوما واستخدام الشرطة اساليب غير مسبوقة في متابعة هكذا قضايا والتي يثمنها المواطنون ، قلل اهالي جديتا من احتمالية وجود ورد في البلدة التي شهدت حملات تفتيش وبحث طالت اغلب منازلها وابارها وحفر امتصاصية وكهوف ومزارع .
وقال رئيس بلدية برقش محمد خطاطبة  ان احتمالية وجود ورد في البلدة ضعيف جدا وان ما يبرز ضعف هذه الاحتمالية تلك الحملات المتتالية والموسعة للتفتيش سواء من قبل الشرطة او من قبل المواطنين والتي لم تتوصل الى اي دليل مادي يعزز من صحة الاحتمالية ، كذلك فان الفاصل الزمني بين اختفاء الطفل ومباشرة الشرطة اعمال البحث يضعف الاحتمالية والذي يقدر بست ساعات ما يتيح لخاطف الطفل الوصول الى ابعد مدينة في المملكة .
واكد ان المشهد الامني في البلدة والذي يطغى عليه التوتر والترقب والمتابعة لاي معلومة من قبل جميع ابناء البلدة ويوازيه توافق الجميع على اتخاذ اقصى العقوبة بحق الجاني او الخاطف سواء كان من داخل البلدة او من خارجها ومهما كان اسمه او وصفه انطلاقا من رفض الجميع للاساءة للطفولة البريئة ومن توحد مشاعر جميع ابناء البلدة والتي احدث فقدان الطفل ورد في احد شوارعها زلزالا شعبيا لا تزال نتائجه واضحة في البلدة حيث الوجوم وصمت الافراح والمناسبات ما يتطلب استحداث مركز امني في البلدة التي يزيد عدد سكانها عن 16 الف نسمة وتبعد عن مركز لواء الكورة نحو 16 كم .
الى ذلك اكد مدير شرطة غرب اربد العقيد خالد الساكت جاهزية رجال الشرطة والفريق الامني المكلف بمتابعة البحث عن الطفل ورد للوصول الى اي موقع يحتمل وجود ورد فيه وتفتيشه جيدا داعيا المواطنين الى نبذ الشائعات وتقديم اية معلومة جديدة تتعلق بفقدان الطفل .
وشملت اعمال التفتيش الواسعة عن الطفل المفقود والتي استخدمت فيها المروحيات غابات محيطة بالبلدة تبعد عنها اكثر من اربعة كيلو مترات واودية ضيقة وصعبة من الوادي الموصل من الريان الى منطقة عين زقيق غرب كفرابيل والتي تبعد عن البلدة اكثر من 5 كم ، بينما تم ولا كثر من مرة تمشيط دقيق للبلدة رغم ضيق شوارعها وطبيعتها الجبلية .
وفي ذات السياق اكد قائد امن اقليم الشمال العميد ابراهيم الشوبكي لوجهاء جديتا خلال لقائه بهم في وقت لاحق من بعد ظهر امس وبحضور مدير شرطة غرب اربد العقيد خالد الساكت استمرار البحث والتحري عن الطفل ورد موضحا لهم اهتمام ومتابعة مدير الامن العام لاعمال البحث المتواصلة.
واطلعهم على ما تم تنفيذه من مسوحات امنية للبلدة ولمحيطها بحثا عن الطفل المفقود والذي تم تعميم صورته واوصافه على كافة مديريات الشرطة والدوريات الشرطية الثابتة والمتحركة في وقت عمم فيه ذوو الطفل ذات الصور على مساجد واماكن عامة في المملكة .
وجدد وجهاء البلدة تزايد الحاجة عن اي وقت مضى لمركز امني مؤكدين تقديرهم للجهود الكبيرة التي يبذلها رجال الشرطة بحثا عن الطفل ورد ، حيث اكد العميد الشوبكي في هذا الصدد ان المديرية وضعت في اولويات مشاريعها وتوسعاتها المستقبلية استحداث مركز امني في المنطقة واستعدادها لتوفير محطة امنية في جديتا ريثما تتمكن من استحداث المركز على ما افاد عضو بلدية برقش محمد ملحم والذي حضر اللقاء الذي عقد في مبنى مديرية شرطة غرب اربد ودام بضع ساعات.

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

الله يصبر اهله 
ويريح بالهم يا رب
 :Eh S(2):

----------


## The Gentle Man

بعدين
شو صار بالعيلة المسكينة
الله يرده لاهله سالم يا رب
 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## باريسيا

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة The Gentle Man  
_بعدين_
_شو صار بالعيلة المسكينة_
_الله يرده لاهله سالم يا رب_
__



هاد الخبر عن عيلة ورد بتاريخ 3/5لا زالت قضية الطفل ورد عبد المجيد الربابعة (5 أعوام) وظروف اختفائه الغامضة مبهمة تحتاج ولو لأبسط دليل مادي للإمساك بطرف الخيط الذي ربما يسعف كل من هبّ للبحث عنه في فكّ لغز فقدانه والعثور عليه.
دموع الأم التي لم تجف ولم يهنأ لها بال بعد أن غاب عنها طفلها الصغير انتفض جسمها ألما وحسرة على فلذة كبدها بعد مرور أسبوع على اختفائه، حيث أصيبت بحالة تشنج كامل في الجزء الأيسر من جسمها نقلت على إثرها إلى مستشفى الأميرة راية/ دير أبي سعيد.
لم تكن والدة "ورد" هي فقط من فجعت على فقد طفلها، فـ "عبيدة" أيضا بوصفه الشقيق الأصغر والوحيد لورد الذي كان يلازمه في لهوه ومنامه تعرض هو الآخر لصدمة نفسية من طول انتظاره لعودة شقيقه، وتمت معالجته في ذات المستشفى بعد أن تزايدت تساؤلاته اليومية عن أخيه، فالفراغ الذي تركه ورد بغيابه كان له عظيم الأثر على أسرته وأقرانه في الحي كما أكد والده.
مستجدات أخرى قد تضع لدينا بريق أمل في إنهاء معاناة الأهل ومصابهم الجلل، بأن الأجهزة الأمنية تحقق حاليا في حادثة إختفاء شخص من ذوي الأسبقيات مطلوب أمنيا كان قد توارى عن الأنظار منذ إختفاء "ورد"، وقد أكد متصرف لواء الكورة حسين البلاسمة الذي يتابع بشكل حثيث أعمال التحري والبحث عن الطفل "ورد" بأن البحث لا زال مستمرا عن ذلك الشخص الذي يشتبه أن له علاقة في قصة الإختفاء الغامضة.
وحول وجود أية عداوة أو خلافات مع أشخاص فقد أقرّ والد الطفل ورد أن هناك خلافات بين أبناء عمومته وأشخاص آخرين في بلدة جديتا التي يقيمون فيها، لكنه امتنع عن إتهام أي شخص باختطاف ولده وأكد الأب مجددا أنه ليس على خلاف شخصي سابق مع أي شخص وأنه لم يسيء أو يتعرض أحدا، كما أنه ملتزم بعمله في البناء وتأدية صلاتي المغرب والعشاء بالمسجد منذ حوالي ألـ 4 سنوات.
وفي نفس الوقت فقد نفى مجاورون للأسرة ما يتردد خارج البلدة عن وجود خلافات أسرية، مؤكدين أن تلك الشائعات لا أساس لها من الصحة وأنهم بحكم مشاهداتهم لعائلة ورد يرون التعاون والتآلف بين الزوجين، وقال حسن خطاطبة "كنا نشاهد ألفة ورد في المسجد أثناء مرافقته لوالده وكان مثار إعجاب بخلقه وبلباسه عند المصلين"، مضيفا "ألفناه ذكيا واجتماعيا".
وقد نفى والد "ورد" أيضا تعرض طفله لأي إساءة أثناء خروجه اليومي لشراء احتياجات المنزل من السوق المجاور، سواء كانت الإساءة من كبير أو صغير أو حتى لمجرد سؤال غير عادي سوى السلام عليه ممن يصادفه في الطريق من مجاورين ومعارف، وأشار أيضا أنه يخرج وأسرته غالبا للنزهة في يوم الجمعة إلى منطقة "المطل" شرق البلدة يصلون إليها مشيا على الأقدام.
وما انفك الأب يردد عبارة (حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل)، فلا زال إيمانه بربه كبير مؤكدا أنه يشعر بثقة من أن طفله سيعود سالما إلى حضن ذويه في أقرب وقت ممكن، وأفاد أنه يتغلب على فراغه بذكر الله وبالصلوات، كما وصف جهود رجال الشرطة بالمضنية والشاقة وأنهم (ما خلّو من جهدهم شيء) داعيا المتضامنين معه من البلدة وخارجها إلى الصلاة والدعاء لله تعالى بأن يفرج كربه ويعيد إليه ابنه.
يذكر أن الأجهزة الأمنية بدورياتها الراجلة والمتحركة وكلابها البوليسية لا زالت تواصل بحثها المضني عن الطفل ورد الذي اختفى منذ الأحد 26/ نسيان الماضي، أملا في العثور على أي دليل يرشدهم إليه.
أما على مستوى التضامن الشعبي فقد قام نادي سما الروسان الرياضي بعمل بروشورات خاصة بصورة الطفل المفقود وتوزيعها على الأهالي في محاولة منهم لتسهيل العثور عليه. وأكد رئيس النادي هاني الروسان أن ذلك جاء تجسيدا لمبدأ التعاضد والتساند بين سكان اللواءين، بني كنانة والكورة، كونهما يشكلان لحمة واحدة داخل النسيج الإجتماعي الأردني، مشيرا إلى وقوف كافة الفعاليات الرياضية والشبابية في اللواء مع أسرة الطفل المفقود على اعتبار أنه "إبن الجميع".

----------


## The Gentle Man

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
والله مسكينة هالام
فلذة كبدها شوصار فيه  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2): 

ولا  اخوه المسكين
رفيق عمرو راح 
مع مين بدو يلعب هلا  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

والله يا اخوان لو تيجوا على قريتنا وتشوفوا الوضع 

والله الناس كلها طالعه تدور على الولد ليل ونهار 

ان شاء الله يرجع لأهله يا رب 

 :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

الله يعين الشرطة واهله نشالله بتلاقا

----------


## The Gentle Man

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## ريمي

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## باريسيا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:. 

لا زالت قضية إختفاء الطفل ورد الربابعة (5 سنوات) محط إهتمام جميع الأردنيين على الصعيدين الرسمي والشعبي، الذين يترقبون مستجدات الحادثة لحظة بلحظة منذ يومها الأول في 26/ نيسان الماضي عندما خرج "ورد" لشراء احتياجات أهله صباحا على أمل أن يعود إلى أهله سالما معافى بحسب إحساس الأبوة.
غياب "ورد" دخل يومه ألـ 13 ولا زال والده عبد المجيد الربابعه يؤكد مجددا عدم إتهامه أي شخص يعتقد تورطه بقضية إختفاء طفله، لكنه يشير أن ابنه تعرض "لعملية إختطاف مدبرة" بحسب قوله تؤكدها نتائج التحقيقات الأولية في البحث والتحري، حيث أفاد أحد تجار بلدة جديتا أنه شاهد الطفل "ورد" يوم الحادثة وقد كان قادما من دخلة مجاورة تتفرع من شارع فرعي يوصل إلى منزله، وبأنه عبر الشارع الرئيسي للبلدة متجها نحو الغرب وهو يحمل صحنا فارغا.
وقد ثمن والد الطفل جهود الأجهزة الأمنية المضنية في البحث عن طفله وإهتمام وسائل الإعلام البالغ التي تناولت قضية ابنه، كما ثمن تضامن أبناء البلدة وجميع الأردنيين ووقوفهم معه في محنته ومتابعتهم للقضية كأسرة واحدة وكأن ورد ابنا لهم، مؤكدا أن لديه هاجسا يشعره أن طفله سيعود قريبا لحضن ذويه.
  وقد التقى مدير الأمن العام وفدا من أبناء بلدة جديتا قبل أيام ووعدهم أن عمليات البحث عن ورد مستمرة لمعرفة مصيره، وقوبل تأكيده لهم بمواصله التحري عن الطفل بارتياح عام بين أوساط المواطنين في البلدة، ويشار أيضا أن مدير الأمن العام وعدهم  باستحداث مركز أمني في بلدة جديتا. 

فيما لا تزال الأجهزة المعنية والأمنية وفعاليات المجتمع المحلي في لواء الكورة/ غرب إربد تواصل بحثها عن ورد بمساندة الأهالي، حيث أطلقت حملة شعبية واسعة للتضامن مع ذويه ومساندة لعمليات البحث والتحري، كما قام النائب نصار القيسي  بزيارة البلدة أمس مطلقا حملته التضامنية بتوزيع 200 ألف صورة "بوسترات" للطفل المفقود شملت مدنا وجامعات ومواقع عامة في مختلف مناطق المملكة، ويواصل خطباء المساجد دعواتهم لأبناء البلدة إلى تقديم أي معلومة تتعلق بظروف إختفاء الطفل ورد الغامضة.

----------


## عُبادة

الله يرده لاهله سالم :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## زهره التوليب

معقول بعده عايش؟؟  :Eh S(2):

----------


## محمد العزام

لا حول الله يارب 
الله يرجعه لاهلو ويفرحوا بشوفتو مرة ثانية

----------


## باريسيا

ان شاءالله بيضله عايش 
بس المشكله ان مافتحوا تحقيق واجمعوا كل اعداء الاب لان الاب بيحكي انه في خلاف مع العيله وخلاف مع مجموعه 
بس مش راضي يحطهم تحت الاتهام 
يعني لو خلى الشرطه تجمعهم ويحققوا معهم بلكي يطلع معهم شي

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكوره يا باريسيا على الاجتهاد في نقل الاخبار 


صاير مجتهده اكثر مني

----------


## دليلة

الله يرده سالم لاهله ويصبر  والديه

----------


## باريسيا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:. 


تدخل حادثة اختفاء الطفل    ورد الربابعة    يومها السابع عشر صباح اليوم في وقت ما تزال فيه الاجهزة الامنية تبذل قصارى جهدها لحل لغز اختفائه .
وكان الطفل    ورد    وعمره خمس سنوات قد اختفى عن الانظار بعد ان غادر المنزل باتجاه مطعم قريب لشراء طعام الافطار لاسرته لكنه لم يعد للمنزل جريا على العادة.
واللافت في قصة اختفاء الطفل تضارب المعلومات حول اختفائه الامر الذي شكل ارباكا لعمليات البحث الامنية والمساندة من قبل المواطنين الذين تعاطفوا مع قضيته التي دخلت طور    قضية راي عام    حظيت باهتمام رسمي وشعبي ونيابي ونقابي من خلال طباعة صور الطفل ونشرها على حافلات وسيارات على امل الوصول الى معرفة مصيره في وقت تبنت فيه مجموعات الكترونية عملية بحث من خلال الشبكة العنكبوتية    الانترنت    لكن دون جدوى .
ويبدو ان الاجهزة الامنية باتت في ظل عدم توافر دلائل تشير الى مصير الطفل استكانت الى ضرورة تعاون اكبر من قبل اسرته حيث دعاها محافظ اربد علي الفايز الى مزيد من التعاون في هذا الشان .
ووفق الفايز ان الاجهزة الامنية ماضية في بذل الجهود التي يمكن ان تحقق نتيجة لافتا الى التحقيقات التي توسع مداها مع اشخاص مشتبه بهم وعمليات التمشيط اليومية للمناطق المجاورة للبلدة الا ان غياب المعلومة التي يمكن ان ترتكز اليها الفرق التحقيقية تؤخر عملية الكشف عن ظروف اختفاء الطفل .
وجدد دعوته لاسرة الطفل بمزيد من ا لتعاون مع الاجهزة الامنية لحل لغز اختفاء الطفل موضحا ان التحقيق جار مع العديد من الاشخاص من ذوي الاسبقيات في البلدة .
واستبعد الفايز فرضية تعرض الطفل لحادث دهس خاصة وان المنطقة التي يسكنها مأهولة بالسكان في الوقت الذي لم تدل فيه عمليات البحث في الابار وخزانات المياه على اي نتيجة مما ينفي فرضية غرقه في احدها .
ووسعت الاجهزة الامنية يوم امس نطاق بحثها عن الطفل في جميع مناطق لواء الكورة واخذت تحقيقاتها منحى اكثر دقة تجاه اصحاب السوابق والمشتبه بهم .
ووفق مصدر امني ان عملية البحث ودخولها اليوم السابع عشر تجعل من جميع الفرضيات المتصلة بحادثة اختفاء الطفل واردة خاصة الاختطاف في ضوء عدم توفر اي معلومة يمكن ان تساعد في عملية التحقيق .
واكد ان غياب المعلومة مهما كبر شأنها او صغر يعد تعقيدا في القضية خصوصا في ظل بحث ومسح دقيق استخدمت فيه الجهود كافة سواء الفردية او التكنولوجية وكذلك المروحيات لكن دون فائدة حتى الان .
يشار ان حادثة مماثلة لطفل    محمد الشواهين    وعمره خمس سنوات اختفى قرابة الشهرين وعثر عليه اخيرا غارقا في احد الابار المجاورة للمنزل الذي يقطنه في الحي الغربي من مدينة اربد ولم يثبت الطب الشرعي وقوع اي حادثة اعتداء عليه .

----------


## باريسيا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  




أعلنت عشيرة الربابعة في جديتا تخصيص مكافأة مالية لمن يدلي بأي معلومة توصل إلى مكان اختفاء أو وجود الطفل المفقود "ورد" .
من جانبها اتبعت أجهزة الشرطة امس نهجاً جديداً في البحث عن الطفل المفقود ، حيث نشرت قوات امنية في الاطراف الشرقية للبلدة ، أجرت من خلالها وبإشراف ومتابعة ميدانية من قبل قائد امن اقليم الشمال العميد ابراهيم الشوبكي ومدير شرطة غرب اربد العقيد خالد الساكت ، مسوحات امنية لأحياء سكنية متناثرة امتدت بعمق لغابات مجاورة في المدخل الشرقي للبلدة واستخدمت خلالها الكلاب البوليسية ، سبقها مسح جوي ولمدة ساعتين من خلال طائرة عمودية طال مناطق حرجية واخرى سكنية مجاورة ، وشمل اودية ومزارع في محيط البلدة من خلال كاميرات تصوير خاصة بمثل هذه المسوحات.في موازاة ذلك ، شوهدت سيارات الدوريات المتحركة للشرطة بداخل البلدة واخرى ثابتة على مداخل البلدة ، التي لا تزال في حالة ذهول تام من استمرار غموض فقدان الطفل والذي توازيه كثافة في البحث والتفتيش الشرطي الذي يتواصل ليلاً ونهاراً وبشكل لم تألفه البلدة من قبل.

----------


## معاذ ملحم

و الف شكر لنشامى الامن العام

و الله يعطيهم الف الف عافيه على المجهود اللي عم بقوموا فيه 

 :Smile:  :Icon31:  :Smile:

----------


## باريسيا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 







السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:. 



بعد غياب طفلها البكر "ورد" عنها منذ سبعة عشر يوما مضت تخرج ام ورد عن صمتها ازاء استمرار الغموض الذي رافق ظروف اختفاء ولدها لتروي تفاصيل جديدة عن ظروف اختفاء طفلها. وابرز هذه التفاصيل التي روتها ام ورد  ان ابنها ربما يكون ذهب ضحية لخلافات قائمة ، حيث كررت القول وهي تستجمع نفسها وتلملم ما امكن من جراحها (ابني راح ضحية لخلافات)،. 

ووسط مشاعر حزن اتخذت من البيت موقعا وتغلغلت في نفوس من حضر اللقاء تستأنف ام ورد حديثها ، متسائلة لماذا "ورد" من دون الاطفال؟ واصفة اختفاء طفلها بالاختطاف المدبر ، بقولها (خطفوه حتى يحرقوا قلبي وقلب والده). 


{الي بعرفه ان في خلافات مع الاب وعيلته الي هم عمامه واولاد اعمامه من ظمن الاخباريات السابقه والي قريتها وانه رجع بحكيه وقال انا مابتهمهم بخطف ابني }

----------


## آلجوري

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل .. الله يرده بالسلامة ..

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

الله يرجعه لأهله
بس انا وصلني قبل كم يوم رساله على facebook
انو الي خطف ورد هو عمو
بس للآن ما فيه صحه لهاد الكلام

----------


## معاذ ملحم

المختبر الجنائي يثبت براءة (ضاغطة نفايات برقش) من دم (ورد)



اربد - نادر خطاطبة - اظهرت فحوصات المختبر الجنائي في الامن العام عدم وجود اية دلائل جرمية في احدى ضاغطات النفايات التابعة لبلدية '' برقش '' في لواء الكورة وذات صلة بقضية اختفاء الطفل '' ورد الربابعة '' .
وكانت معلومات وردت للاجهزة الامنية تطلبت البحث عن الطفل في مكب نفايات بلدة المنشية في لواء الاغوار الشمالية المخصص للواء الكورة والاغوار الشمالية ومناطق اخرى وتبعها التحفظ على احدى ضاغطات بلدية برقش لفحصها مخبريا الا ان فحوص المختبر الجنائي للضاغطة لم تتوصل لاي شيء متصل بقضية الطفل وفق مصدر في البلدية حيث اعيدت الضاغطة الى مركز عملها .
وكانت ليلة امس الاول قد شهدت تداولا لسلسلة معلومات متصلة بحادثة اختفاء الطفل ابرزها العثور عليه في احد مكاب النفايات في الاغوار الشمالية الا ان عملية تمشيط واسعة قامت بها الاجهزة الامنية دلت على عدم صدقية المعلومة .
كما سرت شائعة اخرى اشارت الى العثور عليه متوفيا في منطقة '' العين البيضاء '' في محافظة الطفلية تبين عدم صدقيتها .
وقال مصدر امني ان الاجهزة الامنية لا تغفل اية معلومة حتى لو انطوت على شائعة لافتا الى ان مجالات البحث طالت اماكن متعددة في المملكة بهدف العثور على الطفل . ودعا المصدر الى البعد عن الشائعات التي تؤثر على سير التحقيق من جهة وارباك عمل الاجهزة الامنية من جهة اخرى لافتا الى ان عدم العثور على اية جثة مؤشر ايجابي باتجاه التحقيق في قضية اختفاء الطفل يعزز فرضية العثور عليه حيا. كما دعا ذات المصدر الى البعد عن الشائعات التي باتت تؤثر سلبا في نفسية اسرة الطفل . يشار الى ان حادثة اختفاء الطفل '' ورد الربابعة '' دخلت يومها الحادي والثلاثين في ظل ظروف غامضة فيما لم تفلح جهود الاجهزة الامنية والشعبية باعتبارها اضحت قضية '' رأي عام '' في الوصول الى اي نتيجة.

----------


## معاذ ملحم

تكثيف البحث عن (ورد) فـي مكب المنشية وديوان (الربابعة) يثمن الجهد الامني



اربد - نادر خطاطبه -كثفت الجهات الامنية لليوم الثالث على التوالي عملية بحثها في مكب نفايات المنشية بلواء الاغوار الشمالية بحثا عن الطفل ورد الربابعة في اليوم الثاني والثلاثين لحادثة اختفائه الغامضة وعززت عملية البحث بثلاث جرافات  لودرات  في الوقت الذي اصدر فيه ديوان عشيرة الربابعة في عمان بيانا اعتبرت فيه تصريحات امين عام حزب جبهة العمل الاسلامي بحق الاجهزة الامنية  منافية للواقع .
وجاء تكثيف عملية البحث وتعزيزها بآليات اضافية استنادا لمعلومة امنية حيث دعت الجهات الامنية اكثر من مرة المواطنين الى الابلاغ عن اية معلومة كبر شأنها ام صغر لفك لغز اختفاء الطفل وان كانت ذات الاجهزة تعول امالا كبيرة بالعثور عليه حيا.
ووفق محافظ اربد علي الفايز فان البحث سيطال أي مكان لحين معرفة مصير الطفل لافتا الى ان الاجهزة الامنية ما زالت تتحفظ على اربعة اشخاص حول القضية موضحا بذات الوقت  لا معلومة صحيحة طفت على السطح حيال مصيره حتى الان .
ولفت الى ان الاجهزة الامنية تواصل عملية البحث في مناطق متعددة من لواء الكورة وانه لم يتم توقيف اي اشخاص جدد على ذمة التحقيق في القضية.
واعرب الفايز عن أمله ان لا تؤخذ قضية التحقيقات مع المواطنين باي نوع من الشبهة لافتا الى ان التحقيقات وان شملت العشرات الا ان غايتها التوصل لنتيجة ايجابية ما تزال الاجهزة الامنية تبحث عنها حتى الان حيث  ان جميع الطرق التي سلكها الجهاز الامني ما تزال تفضي الى طريق مسدود .
على صعيد متصل اصدر ديوان عشيرة الربابعة في عمان بالتنسيق مع بعض وجهاء العشيرة في بلدة جديتا بيانا اعتبر فيه تصريحات امين عام حزب جبهة العمل الاسلامي  المنتهية ولايته  زكي بني ارشيد منافية للواقع ويجانبها الصواب .
وكان بني ارشيد اتهم الاجهزة الامنية بالتقصير حيال حادثة الاختفاء من خلال رسالة بعث بها لوزارة الداخلية ونشرها على المواقع الالكترونية .
ووفق الدكتور محمد حسين ربابعة فان لجنة العشيرة اجتمعت في الديوان وتشاورت مع وجهاء العشيرة وخلصت الى ان تصريحات بني ارشيد  فيها تجن على الجهود المضنية التي قامت ولا تزال تقوم بها الاجهزة الامنية المختلفة .
واشار البيان الذي وصلت الى  الرأي  نسخة منه  ان عشيرة الربابعة تذكّر الاخ ارشيد بانه لا يمثلها وان تصريحاته تخصه هو شخصيا وان العشيرة ليست بحاجة الى من يقوم بالتحدث نيابة عنها  .
وقال البيان  ان عشيرة الربابعة لتشيد بجهود الاجهزة الامنية وهي لم تلحظ اي تقصير او اهمال من جانبها وان الاهتمام على اعلى المستويات بالقضية  مستشهدا باستقبال مدير الامن العام لوفود تمثل عشائر البلدة كافة الذين ثمنوا جهود الجهاز الامني وعبروا عن رضاهم عن الاجراءات المتخذة واليات البحث المنفذة .
يشار ان الطفل وعمره خمس سنوات والذي خرج لشراء طعام الافطار اختفى عن الانظار واستخدمت مختلف الوسائل البحثية والاستخباراتية دون الوصول لنتيجة حول ظروف اختفائه الغامضة ودخل البحث العلمي من خلال استاذ علم الانسان بجامعة اليرموك الدكتور محمد الطراونة في جانب البحث والذي استبعد الفرضية الجنائية في الحادثة وهي الفرضية التي تامل كل الجهات ذات الصلة بالحادثة صدقيتها.

----------


## زهره التوليب

توقيف 3 أشخاص من جديتا في قضية اختفاء «ورد»


 
               في الوقت الذي اوشك فيه الاسبوع السادس على اختفاء الطفل ورد ربابعة من بلدة جديتا على الانتهاء ، واصل خطباء المساجد في جديتا تناول موضوع اختفاء الطفل من بلدتهم للجمعة السادسة على التوالي ، وجددوا الدعوة للمصلين بعدم التردد في تمرير اية معلومة تتعلق بظروف اختفاء الطفل الى الاجهزة الامنية التي لم ولن تدخر شيئا من جهودها المتواصلة لكشف مكان اختفاء ورد ، كما توجهوا بالدعاء الى الله ان يفرج الكرب ويعيد الطفل الى اهله سالما معافى ، بينما دعا خطباء آخرون في عدد من مساجد لواء الكورة اولياء الامور الى الاتعاظ من حادثة اختفاء الطفل ورد والانتباه اكثر الى الابناء وعدم تركهم يخرجون الى الشوارع وحدهم وكذلك مراقبة سلوكاتهم التي تتعرض للمخاطر.
   وواصلت الشرطة جهودها امس بحثا عن اية معلومة جديدة توصل الى مكان اختفاء الطفل ، حيث اجرت تحقيقا مع عدد من الاشخاص في البلدة ، بينما واصلت الانتشار في شوارع تتوسط البلدة والتحفظ على ثلاثة اشخاص من البلدة لمواصلة التحقيق معهم في ظروف اختفاء الطفل ، حيث تدور حولهم شبهات في الضلوع بالحادثة رغم عدم التوصل في اي من التحقيقات السابقة الى شيء يفك خيوط لغز اختفاء الطفل.
وزار منزل الطفل ورد امس مدير عام شركة الامير للاستثمارات المهندس ابراهيم مهيرات والتي كانت قد اعلنت في وقت سابق عن تخصيص عشرة الاف دينار مكافأة لمن يساعد الشرطة في كشف مكان اختفاء ورد.(هاد رد لباريسيا)
   واكد المهيرات الذي التقى والد "ورد" بحضور عدد من وجهاء عشيرة المهيرات ورئيس بلدية برقش محمد خطاطبة وعدد من ابناء عشيرة الطفل استمرار التضامن مع ذوي الطفل والابقاء على المكافأة المالية وقدرها عشرة الاف دينار لمن يساعد في كشف لغز اختفاء الطفل.
*الدستور*

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

انا عارف ليش هاي الضجة الكبيره
في الاردن الاف الاشخاص المفقودين والي من زمان ما بينوا منهم اطفال وزوجات وغيرها
ليش التركيز على ورد مع ترك الاخرين
يعني 2600 شرطي ومئات الدوائر والشركات عشان ورد
انا مش ضد الفكره بس يعني تركيز خطباء الجمعه والاجهزة الامنية وغيرها بس على موضوع ورد طب في 1000 ورد غيره ليش عمرنا ما سمعنا فيهم .... هو اول واحد بختفي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!

تقبلوا مروووري

----------


## محمد العزام

الله يرجعه بالسلامة يارب 




مشكورة زهرة

----------


## زهره التوليب

انا ضد كلامك يا زيكو...
هاي الظاهر عمرها ماكانت موجوده عندنا..ولاعمرنا سمعنا بهيك شي..خصوصا في مناطق الارياف
نعم كان في حوادث مشابهه..لكن كانت تتكشف ويبان كل شي...بس هاي اول مره بيختفي بني ادم من بين ايدين اهله كأنه فص ملح وداب

----------


## زهره التوليب

مشكورين على المرور

----------


## معاذ ملحم

كلامك مزبوووط 100 % يا زهره

----------


## معاذ ملحم

اكد والد الطفل المفقود ورد بأن توجيهات جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني السامية الى الحكومة وكافة الاجهزة المعنية في البحث عن الطفل ورد منحت العائلة مزيدا من الطمأنينة والسكينة والامل بأمكانية العثور على نجله الذي فقد قبل نحو( 92) يوم في بلدة جديتا.

 

واضاف انه تشرف بلقاء جلالة الملك  اثناء زيارة جلالته الى محافظة عجلون بداية شهر تموز الجاري وانه شرح لجلالته عن الوضع النفسي الصعب الذي وصلت له العائله  نتيجة عدم الوصول الى اية معلومات قد تشير الى معرفة مصير "ورد".

ولفت الربابعة الى ان اهتمام جلالة الملك وايعاز جلالته الى كافة الجهات ذات العلاقة وعلى رأسها رئيس الوزراء قد طمأنه كثيرا ،ملمحا الى ان هناك معلومات مفصلية في قضية ورد ستظهر قريبا، وقد تنهي ملف القضية من جذوره.
وبين الربابعه ان جهات حكومية قد ابدت اهتمامها بالرسائل التي بعثت بها الجهات الدولية بخصوص ورد ،والتي تملك تكنولوجيا متطورة في حل لغز اختفاء  " ورد".

منقول عن وكالة انباء الحصن نيوز

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*

والد «ورد» يبلغ الجهات الأمنية بمعلومات جديدة عن مصير طفله

*عبد الحميد بني يونس كشف والد الطفل المختفي منذ ما يزيد على خمسة عشر أسبوعا ورد ربابعة البالغ من العمر خمس سنوات عن تقديمه أمس معلومات جديدة عن مصير طفله إلى مدير الأمن العام اللواء مازن تركي القاضي لدى مقابلته له في مديرية الأمن العام أمس.

وقال والد الطفل ، عبد المجيد ربابعة ، انه ابلغ مدير الأمن تفاصيل جديدة تلقاها عبر هاتفه الشخصي عن مصير طفله من هاتف خارجي تلقى خلاله تأكيداً بأن طفله ما زال حياً وبأنه خارج حدود الوطن.واضاف لـ "الدستور" أن اللواء القاضي تلقى هذه المعلومات بأهمية كبيرة وأوعز على الفور ومن خلال الدوائر المعنية في مديرية الأمن العام بمتابعة المعلومات بأقصى سرعة ممكنة وايلائها أهمية قصوى.

وأشار إلى انه نقل هذه التفاصيل الجديدة لمصير طفله الذي كان قد اختفى من احد شوارع بلدته جديتا في السادس والعشرين من شهر نيسان الماضي إلى جهات أخرى معنية وتولي موضوع كشف مكان اختفاء طفله ورد اهتماماً كبيرا جداً ترجمةً لاهتمامات جلالة الملك عبد الله الثاني بالأمر.وكانت معلومات توافرت لوالد الطفل ورد قبل نحو ستة أسابيع من خلال إحدى محطات التلفزة عن ضلوع احد العمال الوافدين في حادثة اختفاء ورد ، ما يرجح صحة المعلومات الأخيرة التي نقلها ربابعة إلى مدير الأمن العام.

وجاء تلقي ربابعه لهذه المعلومات الجديدة عن مصير طفله في ظل استمرار العمل الاستخباري للشرطه عن مصير "ورد" واستمرار حالة التوتر التي تعيشها أسرة الطفل منذ اليوم الأول للحادثة التي وازاها اهتمام شعبي ما زال مستمراً ، وشائعات تطارد مصير الطفل الذي ما زال مجهولاً.وكانت "الدستور" قد أشارت سابقا الى أن مديرية الامن العام عممت صور الطفل على مراكز الانتربول في الدول المجاورة وأنها تتابع من خلال الشرطة الدولية كل معلومة تتوفر في هذا الجانب.

من جهة اخرى قال الناطق باسم الامن العام الرائد محمد الخطيب ان الاجهزة الامنية تهتم باي معلومة تردها في اي امر وان ذلك جزء اساس من دورها ، موضحا ان والد ورد التقى بمدير الامن العام وان جهاز الامن العام يقوم بمتابعة هذه القضية.

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*الشرطة تواصل بحثها الاستخباري لكشف مصير «ورد»
* 
لم توقف الاشهر المنقضية على اختفاء الطفل ورد الربابعة ابن الخمس سنوات جهود الشرطة في متابعة ما بذل من جهود سابقة لكشف اسرار اختفاء الطفل من وسط بلدة جديتا والتي مضى عليها اكثر من سبعة اشهر ، كما ان اسرة الطفل لا تزال تترقب الجديد في مصير طفلها "ورد" ولا تزال متمسكة ببريق امل بعودة سالمة له رغم كل الشائعات التي لا تزال تطارد حادثة اختفائه والتي لاقت بطول غموضها اهتماما رسميا واعلاميا داخل وخارج حدود الوطن. وتواصل الشرطة تحريها عن مصير الطفل املا في التوصل الى خيوط جديدة تفكك لغز اختفائه من احد شوارع جديتا في وضح نهار يوم 27 من شهر نيسان الماضي اثناء خروجه للسوق لشراء وجبة افطار. ووفق مصدر امني رفيع فان الشرطة لم تتوصل بعد الى أي معلومات حقيقية وفعلية عن مكان اختفاء الطفل بعد ان جددت في الشهر الماضي بحثها عن جثة الطفل في احدى الحفر الامتصاصية في موقع قريب من موقع اختفاء الطفل ونفى المصدر وجود أي حالات توقيف لمتهمين في حادثة اختفاء الطفل ورد.

----------


## العالي عالي

[align=center]الله يكون بعون الاهل 

وان شاء الله يكون سالم معافي 
[/align]

----------

